# WorldMark vs. Club Wyndham



## CanGolf (Apr 26, 2013)

I am new to TS and considering purchasing re-sale either WorldMark points or deeded TS through Club Wyndham (again re-sale).  Although I understand the basics, I am wondering which system is better and a discussion of the pro's & con's of each system.

Thanks


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 26, 2013)

Take a look at the resort maps for both systems.  Your choice should really be governed by which resorts you want to be able to use.


----------



## j.d. (Apr 26, 2013)

*Worldmark vs Wyndham*

Hi:
I bought a 6000 point Worldmark timeshare and have 500,000 points wyndham timeshare points! It is the best of both worlds!  Do your research, and do not buy from Developers!
Tuggers here are the best people in the world for information! I have saved $$$$plus thousands of dollars from the advice and reading the articles from tugs.



Godbless all tuggers!!
J.D.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 26, 2013)

massvacationer said:


> Take a look at the resort maps for both systems. Your choice should really be governed by which resorts you want to be able to use.


 
Discount any dot designated as affiliate

Those are shared locations with very little coverage, included to deceive new purchasers to think they have greater coverage than they do

Worldmark - West Coast system presence - effective trader due to low maintenance fees and a simple points are points

Wyndham - East Coast system presence - RCI exchanges are generally considered the least effective use of your membership


----------



## CanGolf (Apr 26, 2013)

*Thanks for the info*

Are your 500k points deeded?  I have seen re-sale of 500K annual Wyndham Platinum points with no annual MF for $6,500.  I don't know if they are deeded or not or if it matters.  I take annual vacations in Florida in February and wonder if having a deeded property there would be an advantage to locking in a set week/location. 

Regards


----------



## ronparise (Apr 26, 2013)

CanGolf said:


> Are your 500k points deeded?  I have seen re-sale of 500K annual Wyndham Platinum points with no annual MF for $6,500.  I don't know if they are deeded or not or if it matters.  I take annual vacations in Florida in February and wonder if having a deeded property there would be an advantage to locking in a set week/location.
> 
> Regards



several [points here

I doubt that you saw a timeshare with no maintenance fees
and Platinum benefits dont transfer with a resale

Most Wyndham points contracts are deeded, (Club Wyndham Access is the exception) but that doesnt necessarily give you a guaranteed week. You need to understand Advanced Reservation Priority and the difference between a UDI deed and a converted fixed week. If you want to lock in a specific week at a specific resort you will probably do better buying a fixed week rather than points


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 26, 2013)

CanGolf said:


> Are your 500k points deeded?  I have seen re-sale of 500K annual Wyndham Platinum points with no annual MF for $6,500.  I don't know if they are deeded or not or if it matters.  I take annual vacations in Florida in February and wonder if having a deeded property there would be an advantage to locking in a set week/location.
> 
> Regards



Where in Florida do you want to go in February?  And, what Wyndham resort do you want to use when there?  I am asking to try and figure out whether you will need ARP rights to secure the best reservations.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 26, 2013)

I have gone thru this comparison myself a few months back (seems like a looong time ago).

Worldmark or Wyndham? 
That was the one post, but that whole thread should be helpful to you as well.

I personally ended up with Wyndham because of location - and am just waiting for the transfer to complete.  

I personally also looked for either Glacier Canyon contracts or CWA because I want to stay at GC during the summer which I heard is impossible unless you have ARP there.

Good luck!


----------



## CanGolf (Apr 26, 2013)

There is an ad running on TUG Marketplace advertising 1,000,000 Annual Wyndham Platinum Points with no Annual Maintenance Fees for $10,000 (lesser amounts available eg. 250,000 for $3,250).  They claim lifetime membership, with ability to have Presidential Reserve Priority, unlimited free room upgrades as well as other benefits.  It appears they are selling other owners points but I still don't know how they are separating the points from ownership of a specific unit.  I have sent them an email requesting information.  I will check into the differences between UDI and converted fixed week.  Thank you for your feedback.

Attached is the link.

http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=5629c317-9c54-454a-bf5e-f34ab01943b6


----------



## CanGolf (Apr 26, 2013)

massvacationer said:


> Where in Florida do you want to go in February?  And, what Wyndham resort do you want to use when there?  I am asking to try and figure out whether you will need ARP rights to secure the best reservations.



I would be probably be looking at Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona if I were to go to a fixed week/location deeded TS.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 26, 2013)

http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=5629c317-9c54-454a-bf5e-f34ab01943b6



There is no Zero Maintenance Fee Program

This company claims if you let them manage your points the can rent your points for you to cover your maintenance fees, looks like they are looking to sell some of their holdings and use their bogus program to assert that you have no maintenance fees


----------



## ronparise (Apr 26, 2013)

CanGolf said:


> There is an ad running on TUG Marketplace advertising 1,000,000 Annual Wyndham Platinum Points with no Annual Maintenance Fees for $10,000 (lesser amounts available eg. 250,000 for $3,250).  They claim lifetime membership, with ability to have Presidential Reserve Priority, unlimited free room upgrades as well as other benefits.  It appears they are selling other owners points but I still don't know how they are separating the points from ownership of a specific unit.  I have sent them an email requesting information.  I will check into the differences between UDI and converted fixed week.  Thank you for your feedback.



Ive talked to the folks that run that operation and it is as you suggest a vacation club where they essentially rent for Platinum VIP owners

The difference between UDI and converted fixed week points has to do with Advanced Reservation Priority. The converted fixed week owner has priority only for the specific week he owns


----------



## ronparise (Apr 26, 2013)

Worldmark or Wyndham

Worldmark is strongest on the West Coast, Wyndham in the East

Worldmarks mf is cheaper than Wyndham

Worldmark Credits cost more to buy than Wyndham Points

Worldmark offers Bonus Time and other reservations for money, not Credits. Wyndham doesnt have such opportunities

Both systems offer a great deal of flexibility, but Worldmark is more flexable re short stays, and long stays

I couldnt decide between them...I own both systems


----------



## CanGolf (Apr 26, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> I have gone thru this comparison myself a few months back (seems like a looong time ago).
> 
> Worldmark or Wyndham?
> That was the one post, but that whole thread should be helpful to you as well.
> ...



Found your original thread conversations and they were very helpful.  Also Ron's feedback.

Thanks


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 26, 2013)

CanGolf said:


> I would be probably be looking at Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona if I were to go to a fixed week/location deeded TS.



Availability in February is hard to get at OW during the Daytona 500.   In February, Other than that time,  you should be able to book OW at ten months or less with any Club Wyndham points.

OTOH, if you want to goto Royal Vista in Pompano Beach in February,  you should look at buying UDI points deeded there.


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 26, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Worldmark or Wyndham
> 
> Worldmark is strongest on the West Coast, Wyndham in the East
> 
> ...



One additional point to add.  Based on the 25 or so WorldMark resorts and 3 or 4 Wyndham resorts we have stayed at, I would say that the Wyndham resorts are a small step above WorldMark in terms of quality.  One very noticable difference is that most WorldMark units have blinds on the windows and the Wyndham resorts have drapes.  Blinds do not do a good job of keeping out light and the rooms can become very bright early in the morning. That is a common complaint among WorldMark owners. Perhaps a nit, but it can be annoying.

WorldMark is adding drapes or pull down shades to the bedrooms in some units so they do seem to recognize the problem.  But until if or when that upgrade is complete, if you want drapes in a WorldMark unit you need to book a penthouse or presidential unit.


----------



## markb53 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Wyndham vs. Worldmark*

I have stayed at both Wyndham and Worldmark units at Angels Camp in Angels Camp CA. Earlier this year Wyndham took over 45 of the units. I have stayed in both so I can talk a little about the differences. All the Wyndham Units were refurbished to bring them up to the Wyndham "standard". I was told that the Worldmark units  would get an update too over the next couple of years, but to a slightly lower standard. The Wyndham units have somewhat higher end furnishings, carpet, and flooring. The Wyndham unit have TV's in the living room and all bed rooms where the Worldmark units have TV's in the living room and the master bedroom. The Wyndham units have free WiFi for up to two devices at a time. Worldmark WiFi cost $4.95 per day for two devices. Wyndham units had granite counters in the Kitchen and Bathrooms. Worldmark does not. I don't know if granite will be installed in the Worldmark unit with their upcoming upgrade. I wouldn't call it a huge difference. But it was a noticeable difference.


----------



## benyu2010 (Apr 27, 2013)

markb53 said:


> I have stayed at both Wyndham and Worldmark units at Angels Camp in Angels Camp CA. Earlier this year Wyndham took over 45 of the units. I have stayed in both so I can talk a little about the differences. All the Wyndham Units were refurbished to bring them up to the Wyndham "standard". I was told that the Worldmark units  would get an update too over the next couple of years, but to a slightly lower standard. The Wyndham units have somewhat higher end furnishings, carpet, and flooring. The Wyndham unit have TV's in the living room and all bed rooms where the Worldmark units have TV's in the living room and the master bedroom. The Wyndham units have free WiFi for up to two devices at a time. Worldmark WiFi cost $4.95 per day for two devices. Wyndham units had granite counters in the Kitchen and Bathrooms. Worldmark does not. I don't know if granite will be installed in the Worldmark unit with their upcoming upgrade. I wouldn't call it a huge difference. But it was a noticeable difference.



Does it cost more to stay the same week through Wyn system than WM? How much on averag if so...


----------



## LLW (Apr 27, 2013)

Update on WM:

One negative for WM was the inability to book less than 7 nights in red season, except for stand-alone days, more than 90 days out. The policy has recently been changed from 90 days to 9 months. So the only time you have to book at least 7 nights in red, if available, is between 13 months and 9 months.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 27, 2013)

CanGolf said:


> I would be probably be looking at Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona if I were to go to a fixed week/location deeded TS.



Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach is ALL UDI points with several floors being Worldmark units.

There are some units - full share ownership condos NOT owned by Wyndham in the Ocean Walk tower first built. They are in the first building built while the Worldmark units are in the other tower. You can BUY those thru local realtors - last time I checked, you had to pay all cash as there was a "screw-i-ness" and the units did not qualify for mortgages or was it mortgage insurance?


----------



## mshatty (Apr 27, 2013)

Both WM and Wyndham are very flexible point systems.  I think the early advice in this thread is, look where you live and where you will vacation the most.  Based on geography, make your choice.

My opinion is that these 2 TS programs are the best of all worlds in booking vacations and exchanging.  For exchange purposes, there is nothing stronger than booking with WM or Wyndham points.  You can get any exchange if it is available.  You just have to be willing to pay the point cost to do so.

I'm like Ron - I own both and enjoy the benefits of both.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 27, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Does it cost more to stay the same week through Wyn system than WM? How much on averag if so...



Heres one example (and a little history lesson) Thanks for asking the question, It gives me an opportunity to talk about my favorite resort

The Avenue Plaza Resort is a 250 unit building built in the 1950s as an all suites hotel. Some years later it was converted to a timeshare form of ownership and the developer sold floating weeks and certain event weeks.

Years later (after the developer died) Wyndham bought the unsold intervals from the developers family and  took over management of the property

Wyndham put 63 units into  Worldmark and put some units into the points system and they convinced some weeks owners to convert their weeks to Wyndham points. Some of these converted weeks are in Club Wyndham Access, and some are Club Wyndham Select

So there are four ways to own here. And I own all 4 

1) Worldmark Credits
2a) Club Wyndham Select (Wyndham points)
2b) Club Wyndham Access (Wyndham points
3) floating weeks

Heres how the costs break down (note that there are only 0ne Bedrooms and Studios here

With Worldmark it takes 9000 credits to reserve a studio in red season and 11500 credits for a one bedroom Maintenance fees per credit are less for the guys that own lots of credits, For this discussion Im going to figure 5.5 cents a credit mf

With Wyndham it take 126000 points for the studio and 140000 points for the one bedroom. Ill assume $5.45/1000 points mf

And the weeks owners pay $515 mf for a studio and $ $662 for the one bedrooms

So here my summary


ownership........Studio.....0ne Bedroom

Wyndham.........$686........$763

Worldmark........$495........$632

weeks...............$515........$662

Bear in mind also, that adding a guest cost nothing with a weeks ownership or Worldmark. But Wyndham charges $99

So in this case the advantage is with Worldmark

Reunion is another "blended" resort. Worldmark owners pay $935 for a week here and Club Wyndham owners pay $1500. Again; Advantage Worldmark

There are several other resorts where Club Wyndham Plus  and Worldmark both have a presence.  Linda mentioned Ocean Walk Daytona, Reunion is another and out West over 400 units in 11 different resorts were just moved out of Worldmark and into Club Wyndham Access

Although I havent run the numbers for all the blended resorts, my gut tells me that Worldmark will prove to be the better value when you consider just Maintenance Fees..However there may be other things to consider when making your decision which to buy. Things like:

1) purchase price..Wyndham is cheap. A 140000 point contract deeded at Avenue Plaza recently sold for $500, closing costs and transfer fees incl.  A 10000 Credit Worldmark will cost you something in the neighborhood of $3500

2) less than full week reservations..In Red Season or Prime Time, in the 13 month to 9 months before check in,  Worldmark owners have to reserve a full 7 days. Wyndham owners can do 3 and 4 night stays. 

3) location of the resorts.  Worldmark was conceived as a collection of "drive to" resorts for West Coast owners And they are still strongest west of the Rockies.  Wyndham has the same advantage in the East

4) Quality. Although neither system provides Five Star quality across the board, most who know would say the Club Wyndham properties come closer


----------



## markb53 (Apr 27, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Does it cost more to stay the same week through Wyn system than WM? How much on averag if so...



The short answer is Yes. Maintenance Fees are somewhat higher with Wyndham than Worldmark. That is why, in general, Wyndham is a little step up, because you are paying more. At Angels Camp during prime season, in Worldmark credits it costs 10,000 credits for a 2 bedroom. If I am not mistaken I believe 10000 annual credits costs around $650. Maybe someone who owns Worldmark credits can correct me on that if I am wrong. If you are a Wyndham owner, the Wyndham 2 BR units during prime season are 164000 points. 164k costs between $800 and $900, depending on how much you pay per 1000 points. Although that is the full price. Wyndham hasn't had those unit durring a full prime season. They have only had the units since January. And they have been offering between 25 and 40 percent point discounts, which makes the cost close to and sometime less than Worldmark. 
So,the long answer is: it depends


----------



## markb53 (Apr 27, 2013)

ronparise said:


> So there are four ways to own here. And I own all 4
> 
> 1) Worldmark Credits
> 2a) Club Wyndham Select (Wyndham points)
> ...



At Avenue Plaza, is there any difference in the units between the 4 different types of ownerships.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 27, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Does it cost more to stay the same week through Wyn system than WM? How much on averag if so...


 

Not withstanding a VIP discount, the maintenance fees associated with a Wyndham stay will be always more than a Worldmark stay at a shared resort.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 27, 2013)

markb53 said:


> The short answer is Yes. Maintenance Fees are somewhat  * significantly* higher with Wyndham than Worldmark. That is why, in general, Wyndham is a little step up, because you are paying more. At Angels Camp during prime season, in Worldmark credits it costs 10,000 credits for a 2 bedroom. If I am not mistaken I believe 10000 annual credits costs around $650. *[Plus a housekeeping token which could cost as much as $85]*
> 
> Maybe someone who owns Worldmark credits can correct me on that if I am wrong. If you are a Wyndham owner, the Wyndham 2 BR units during prime season are 164000 points. 164k costs between $800 and $900, depending on how much you pay per 1000 points. Although that is the full price. Wyndham hasn't had those unit durring a full prime season. They have only had the units since January. And they have been offering between 25 and 40 percent point discounts, which makes the cost close to and sometime less than Worldmark.
> So,the long answer is: it depends


 
Averaging 800 and 900 to 850 and comparing to 650 I get 850/650 = 130%

30% more is significant not somewhat in my budget


----------



## ronparise (Apr 27, 2013)

markb53 said:


> At Avenue Plaza, is there any difference in the units between the 4 different types of ownerships.



there is one unit in Avenue Plaza that is smaller than the others, and its in Worldmark. They call it a studio hotel and charge less for it than the other studios

There is no difference in the rooms, one ownership to the others, but there are several bed configurations. Some studios  have one queen bed, some have one king bed and some have two queens. Also there are some suites that are handicap accessible. Worldmark has most of the handicap suites 

My biggest complaint about this place is you cant specify the bed configuration when you make your reservation, You have to request it at the front desk, and there are no guarantees. I advise my guests to pack an air mattress or two if they have to have two queens, just in case they dont get the two queens they need. Having said that they have always been able to honor my requests

The other difference is that they put a spice packet in the Worldmark rooms


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 27, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Not withstanding a VIP discount, the maintenance fees associated with a Wyndham stay will be always more than a Worldmark stay at a shared resort.



Worldmark has Housekeeping tokens; Wyndham has Housekeeping credits but most Wyndham owners for full 7 night stays only (no split reservations) do not have to pay extra for HKs.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 27, 2013)

CanGolf said:


> ...  I take annual vacations in Florida in February and wonder if having a deeded property there would be an advantage to locking in a set week/location.
> 
> Regards



Wyndhams in Pompano Beach, FL do have fixed weeks for Palm Aire, Sea Gardens, and Santa Barbara --- none for Royal Vista. You can only buy UDI points in Club Wyndham Plus at Royal Vista.

Fixed Weeks can ONLY be found on the resale market - any deeds the HOAs (foreclousers) or Wyndham sales takes in trade seem to be going into Club Wyndham Access.

I owned both UDI points at Royal Vista & Ocean Walk (neither are in CWA) and fixed weeks (some converted) at both Sea Gardens and Santa Barbara.

There is also another - to me - very acceptable resort known as the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort - trades in both II and RCI, fixed week, RCI points. Has 2/2 lockouts and 1/1 or 1/1.5. The 1/1 are all on the oceanside of the building with higher floors have great views. All 1/1 sleep 6 persons as the LRs all have both a sleep sofa and a murphy bed. All bdrs hold a KING only.


----------



## CraigWMF (Apr 27, 2013)

What made me choose WorldMark is that I have always worked in the Western States and my retirement plans have always been for the Western States.   So WM has worked out to be really good for me.


----------



## LLW (Apr 28, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Worldmark has Housekeeping tokens; Wyndham has Housekeeping credits but most Wyndham owners for full 7 night stays only (no split reservations) do not have to pay extra for HKs.



WM owners who only do 7-night stays in red do not have to pay for HK either. There is a free HK token for each account up to 20K credits, 2 free tokens for accounts at 20K, and 1 additional one for each 10K owned above 20K.


----------



## benyu2010 (Apr 28, 2013)

LLW said:


> WM owners who only do 7-night stays in red do not have to pay for HK either. There is a free HK token for each account up to 20K credits, 2 free tokens for accounts at 20K, and 1 additional one for each 10K owned above 20K.



LLW, you are technically, yet credit and HKT has been generally rented and priced separately.
plus, 10K is not enough for an ave week stay at many resorts lately :deadhorse:

Ron, you forgot to price in the cost of HKT for WM stay in your analysis. JMO, $65 is a good ave # to use. 5.5 is low end of ongoing price range for credit alone.




to OP, WM is more flexible than Wyndham with slight higher entry cost. Well, you may recover it more or less later on. And it seems you wont have a problem to unload WM contract in near future. It is no brainer to pick WM if you travel west. The only merit favors Wyn is plat VIP, which was not transferrable.


----------

